
Very fine details when dealing with floating point numerics - skariel1
https://github.com/JuliaGeometry/GeometricalPredicates.jl/issues/12
======
nsajko
See this for more about the binary floating point encoding and computation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_floating_point](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_floating_point)

